
CDC director warns second wave of coronavirus this winter will likely be worse - Kaibeezy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/21/coronavirus-secondwave-cdcdirector/
======
Kaibeezy
Frankly, it’s a little misleading. Not so much the CV itself being worse, but
more about if it coincides with with the peak of flu season, rather than
several weeks later as it so happenend.

